

Unix is a lot like Ric Flair... - beardbraider
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/03/which-pro-wrestler-is-your-operating-system/

======
mergy
Better vid clip might be >> <http://youtu.be/yjW9UXoKU2s> "To Be The Man, You
Have To Beat The Man"

------
glazemaster
Page 5 is pure gold.

